# Bedside Cabinet



## Jez (27 Jan 2006)

I made it al collage, I had to make the carcass by using different joints
Im happy with it.

no draw/door handles on it yet

http://www.dacteam.com/upload/userfiles/MI7/tools.jpg
Thats my tools

On to the Oak Console Table !


----------



## PowerTool (27 Jan 2006)

Very nice



> I had to make the carcass by using different joints



Don't leave us in suspense :lol: - a quick description would be good if you don't have any work-in-progress pictures.

Andrew


----------



## Jez (27 Jan 2006)

I have some on my phone, ill have to transfer them on to my pc

more pictures to come !

The carcass was made of Half-blind dovetails, sliding dovetails, mortice and tennons, tounge and groove joints


----------



## gwaithcoed (27 Jan 2006)

Hi Jez, I should think you are happy with it, I think it looks excellent, well done.

Alan.


----------



## superunknown (27 Jan 2006)

I think that looks excellent, very smart. Nice chisel set too  WIP would be cool to see


----------



## Philly (27 Jan 2006)

Lovely job Jez!
Some nice tools there, too :wink: 
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Gill (27 Jan 2006)

That's a lovely piece of furniture with crisp lines. 

Am I right in thinking that it hasn't had a finish applied yet?

Gill


----------



## Waka (27 Jan 2006)

Jez

Nice looking cabinet, well done. What finish are you going to use?


----------



## Jez (27 Jan 2006)

Thanks for the comments everyone

It has a coat of Clear wax, i was going to put some Mahogany wax on it for a darker colour, but on the test peice it looked like it had been tangoed  






Well the top bit is held in by Half-blind dt's, front bottom draw rail is a Mortice and tennon joint, and the top bit has tounge and groove joints to make it in to a square top (sorry im not very good at explaing lol)
Mortice and tennons for the door frame with a groove in to hold the panel in place

this is the only WIP pic i can put on my pc atm since my phone is playing up :x
I do have earlier stages though


----------



## PowerTool (27 Jan 2006)

Thanks for the extra picture (I enjoy work-in-progress shots - they explain thing better than words,usually)

Looks nice in mid-construction as well  

And personally,I like it with the clear wax finish - be proud of it!

Andrew


----------



## wizer (27 Jan 2006)

looks fantastic Jez


----------



## dedee (27 Jan 2006)

Jez,
very nice and with so many different joints too. And I nice set of tools as well.

Andy


----------



## Bean (27 Jan 2006)

Jez a really good job, you should be rightly proud of it.

Bean


----------



## Chris Knight (27 Jan 2006)

Jez,
That is a very nice looking piece - well done indeed.


----------



## MikeW (28 Jan 2006)

Wonderful looking piece, Jez!

I too like it with the wax. Clean looking and compliments the piece itself.

Take care, Mike


----------



## Newbie_Neil (28 Jan 2006)

Jez

Well done, it looks really good.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## devonwoody (28 Jan 2006)

A nice looking job. Good way to start, are tools used on a communal basis or do you have to take your own to the session?


----------



## Jez (28 Jan 2006)

Thanks for all the great comments

I take them with me to each session. The reason for my buying my own was alot of the people in my workshop would just "borrow" my tools and when i would reach for them, they wouldn't be there :x

thanks again,

Jez


----------



## CYC (30 Jan 2006)

I like it a lot, well done. And such a panel of joints included  !


----------



## bramers (1 Feb 2006)

Jez":9ou3kjyx said:


> Thanks for the comments everyone
> 
> It has a coat of Clear wax, i was going to put some Mahogany wax on it for a darker colour, but on the test peice it looked like it had been tangoed
> 
> ...




i am very glad to see that it is not only my college that needs new benches.


----------



## Jez (3 Feb 2006)

lol  

i just put a peice of plywood on my bench so that i dont get huge scratches


----------



## seanybaby (26 Mar 2007)

Nice work Jez  

Where did you get the japanese saws from?


----------

